# Hitachi wj200 & braking resistor...need help!



## melsdad (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone have this vfd with a resistor installed? I am having trouble with the settings, and the manual is not the easiest to follow. Just thought I would try here first before I called hitachi directly.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 1, 2014)

Did you ever get this sorted out?  I have this VFD coming in a few weeks and I'm not sure I'll use the feature, but would be nice to make note for possible future use.
-Ryan


----------



## melsdad (Feb 1, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> Did you ever get this sorted out?  I have this VFD coming in a few weeks and I'm not sure I'll use the feature, but would be nice to make note for possible future use.
> -Ryan



Yes just last week I got the break wired and working properly. I can stop the mill from 2400 r.p.m to o r.p.m. in .5 seconds. probably less, but that is as low as I went. I ended up setting the control for 1.5 seconds. Before the break was installed I could not get under 7.25 seconds. That may sound fast but when you are going from a centerdrill to drill to chamfer tool to a tap it seems like an eternity.


----------



## melsdad (Feb 1, 2014)

The resistor I used was from here: 

http://www.surplussales.com/

It is a Milwaukee brand wire wound 35 ohm  400 watt. 

I believe it was $35.00 shipped.


If you decide to go this route I can help you with settings, as they are scattered all around the manual.

One thing that I did was print out the 420 page manual from the disc they provide with the drive, and spiral bind it. I have pages tagged, codes highlighted, and notes written next to the settings I changed. 

The disc is helpful because of the search function, then you can bookmark the pages in your printed version.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Mar 30, 2014)

melsdad said:


> The resistor I used was from here:
> 
> http://www.surplussales.com/
> 
> ...



PM sent Brian. I sure would like the info please!!


----------



## slowtwitch (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm in the same boat....... Which settings need changing 

thanks 
pete


----------



## melsdad (Mar 31, 2014)

Mike I sent you a pm and a email.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Apr 1, 2014)

slowtwitch said:


> I'm in the same boat....... Which settings need changing
> 
> thanks
> pete




Let me put these here also.

These are the settings I needed to change to get my brake to work. Some work with the brake and some work for other things as well. 

 first I assume you are already able to navigate through the drive pages. If you are looking for settings and they are not displayed go to b037 and change it to 00  this will give you full panel access.

 Lets start with the A settings. These are how I have my drive setup. 

 A039 = 04
 A042 = 5.0 
 A044 = 03 this will give you full torgue at low hertz.
 A051 = 01
 A052 = .25
 A054 = 60%
 A061 = 60hz.
 A062 = 8 hz.

 B settings

 B012 = Full load amperage on motor name plate.... mine is 9.8
 B022 = 16.5 refer to page 59 of the quick ref. guide for the formula
 B038 = 201
 B090 = 10.0
 B095 = 02
 B097 = set to 35
 B130 = 01
 B133 = 1.0
 B134 = 5.0

 F settings

 F002 = 2.75 acceleration time
 F003 = 1.5 deceleration time. with this setting you will know if the brake is working.

 refer to the quick reference guide as to were the brake wires get hooked to. 

 I hooked the resistor to RB and +

This picture may help.


----------



## slowtwitch (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you so much , Brian 






pete


----------



## slowtwitch (Apr 1, 2014)

Brian, you pointed me in the right direction and I finally have my WJ200 stopping my lathe in 5 seconds )  Not bad considering it has a an pneumatic chuck closer...which adds a bit of weight.

Again , thank you for taking the time to post your findings, it really helped this old man a ton 


pete


----------



## melsdad (Apr 1, 2014)

Your very welcome Pete! 

Just think it was only less than 5 months ago I didn't know one end from the other when it came to frequency drives.  Now I am grateful to be able to offer help to others.  

After all this is the place where a large portion of my help came from.

Here are a few of the names from this forum that offered me help to get my machine running. In no particular order and sorry if I missed anyone!

*Rick_B
Nightshift
SEK_22Hornet
Pacer
DMS*

*Thanks Fella's!!!!!!*

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Apr 3, 2014)

Adding my sincere thanks too to Brian. With the correct 35ohm 400watt resistor he linked and his settings I am down to .5 second starts and .75 stops on my 3hp Millport CNC Knee Mill and that is with a shars 3" facemill on a NMTB30 shell mill tool holder. I will post a video of it tomorrow.

Thank You.


----------



## melsdad (Apr 3, 2014)

Mike just glad I could offer assistance! Glad you got things running! Looking forward to the video.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Hitachi wj200 &amp;amp; braking resistor...need help!*

Video on youtube now up.

[video=youtube;zoioVIs6eis]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoioVIs6eis[/video]

- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -

Even with several quick starts and stops and reversals with the facemill it only just got warm - no red hot glowing or anything.


----------



## melsdad (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks good Mike!!


----------



## mjhenks (May 1, 2015)

Thank you Brian for posting that brake info.  I got farther with your one post then i have trying to understand the manual.


----------



## mksj (May 1, 2015)

The correct braking resistor varies by VFD model number, voltage and type of braking required.  The value is automatically detected by the VFD. The 1.5Kw model, 50-75 Ohms, 2.2Kw 35-65 Ohm, something of the order of 250-500W should work fine. There are inexpensive encapsulate versions with wires available for $20-25 .


----------



## Dman1114 (May 5, 2015)

Hey that looks familiar .....


----------



## GA Gyro (May 5, 2015)

mksj said:


> The correct braking resistor varies by VFD model number, voltage and type of braking required.  The value is automatically detected by the VFD. The 1.5Kw model, 50-75 Ohms, 2.2Kw 35-65 Ohm, something of the order of 250-500W should work fine. There are inexpensive encapsulate versions with wires available for $20-25 .
> 
> 
> View attachment 100648



I have one of those also.... 35 Ohm, 500Watt.  Mounted on the back of the cabinet.


----------



## melsdad (May 6, 2015)

Glad everything worked out for you MJhenks!!


----------

